# It's time whites left Africa alone



## IM2

This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.

*"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.

Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
*Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
Sun 27 Jan 2019
_Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc






Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
_
A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.

The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.

The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.

And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.

Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.

“What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
_




A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
_
A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.

Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids


----------



## Street Juice

Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there. 

Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oh Geeeeee.....IM2 is starting another racist thread.


----------



## pismoe

anyone can claim anyyjing they like .  Seem to me that its the native resIdents that are responsible for spreading 'aids'  IM2,


----------



## pismoe

leave 'africa' alone .   Well that's ok with me IM2 .


----------



## Dekster

IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids



Are there no whites in Africa?


----------



## theHawk

Fine with me, but only if blacks leave America alone.


----------



## IM2

theHawk said:


> Fine with me, but only if blacks leave America alone.


No. We didn't invade and colonize America.

Besides that is not a call whites get to make. Native Americans are the only ones who can make that call.


----------



## IM2

Street Juice said:


> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.


If the Native Americans say we must leave, then we must leave.

Whites don't get to decide. You immigrated here, this is not your country.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> anyone can claim anyyjing they like .  Seem to me that its the native resIdents that are responsible for spreading 'aids'  IM2,


Doesn't seem as if that's the case.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Oh Geeeeee.....IM2 is starting another racist thread.


I have not started any racist threads.


----------



## toobfreak

Street Juice said:


> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.  Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.



*All the better too.*  Every time the Blacks take over and run things themselves, it ends up another Baltimore.

First it was Idi Amin wanting to run Uganda and kicking all the Indian Brits out who ran all the businesses.  Major fail.  They ended up begging all the Gujaratis to return.  Expulsion of Asians from Uganda - Wikipedia
Next it was the forced expulsion of the British in South Africa.  Another major fail.
From failing to keep pace technologically in the Middle ages leading to have nothing to trade with a developing world other than bodies for labor, to their failure in the west to flourish despite extensive protections and incentives leading to a terminal welfare reliance state, to the continued show of inability to run, govern and develop even their own land, the African people continue to supply the world with a mixed bag of problems:  whether to leave them to utterly collapse under their own incompetence having to clean up the mess later or to continue to keep up the unwelcome heavy burden of bailing them out of failure now while continuing managing their problems with no end in sight.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.  Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All the better too.*  Every time the Blacks take over and run things themselves, it ends up another Baltimore.
> 
> First it was Idi Amin wanting to run Uganda and kicking all the Indian Brits out who ran all the businesses.  Major fail.  They ended up begging all the Gujaratis to return.  Expulsion of Asians from Uganda - Wikipedia
> Next it was the forced expulsion of the British in South Africa.  Another major fail.
> From failing to keep pace technologically in the Middle ages leading to have nothing to trade with a developing world other than bodies for labor, to their failure in the west to flourish despite extensive protections and incentives leading to a terminal welfare reliance state, to the continued show of inability to run, govern and develop even their own land, the African people continue to supply the world with a mixed bag of problems:  whether to leave them to utterly collapse under their own incompetence having to clean up the mess later or to continue to keep up the unwelcome heavy burden of bailing them out of failure now while continuing managing their problems with no end in sight.
Click to expand...


You opinion is laughable.

None of what you said is true.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can claim anyyjing they like .  Seem to me that its the native resIdents that are responsible for spreading 'aids'  IM2,
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem as if that's the case.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   baby rape as a way to cure AID's   IM2 .


----------



## TNHarley

Will you go back to Africa for you spreading AIDs and crack? Gang violence. Your crime. Your run down neighborhoods?
I admit whites shouldn't have gotten involved with Africa but let's be honest.. that country WAS shit, it IS shit, and even if they all left, it would still BE shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids



  You dont know how much I'd love to see this happen.
Of course that would mean not a dime of aid or assistance.
    Careful what you wish for.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.  Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All the better too.*  Every time the Blacks take over and run things themselves, it ends up another Baltimore.
> 
> First it was Idi Amin wanting to run Uganda and kicking all the Indian Brits out who ran all the businesses.  Major fail.  They ended up begging all the Gujaratis to return.  Expulsion of Asians from Uganda - Wikipedia
> Next it was the forced expulsion of the British in South Africa.  Another major fail.
> From failing to keep pace technologically in the Middle ages leading to have nothing to trade with a developing world other than bodies for labor, to their failure in the west to flourish despite extensive protections and incentives leading to a terminal welfare reliance state, to the continued show of inability to run, govern and develop even their own land, the African people continue to supply the world with a mixed bag of problems:  whether to leave them to utterly collapse under their own incompetence having to clean up the mess later or to continue to keep up the unwelcome heavy burden of bailing them out of failure now while continuing managing their problems with no end in sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You opinion is laughable.
> 
> None of what you said is true.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
Click to expand...


Only thing laughable here is you.  That wasn't MY opinion, doofus, those were the opinions of numerous historians taken from a documentary on Idi Amin on public television (PBS) reiterated by the article in Wikipedia.

Blacks have been the victim for HUNDREDS of years, but only of themselves.  If they had it half way together in the first place, those "colonial powers" wouldn't be there in the first place.

But I know that in your black bubble universe where you see yourself as Antonio Brown but post like Mike Tomlin coaches, you still think that everyone in the parade are all out of step BUT YOU.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Street Juice said:


> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.



The Op'er would never go to Africa to live or even visit...


----------



## karpenter

*It's time whites left Africa alone*
No Food, No Medicine, No Tech, No Money
No Tools They Can't Pay For

Sounds Great
Except It Can Never Happen
Because, Like It Or Don't
Whites Are The Only Demographic That Cares About Their Fellow Man


----------



## Street Juice

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Geeeeee.....IM2 is starting another racist thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not started any racist threads.
Click to expand...

"*July 4th, 1776
Was not independent day for us."

Boo hoo, ingrate.
Yours was January 1, 1863.
And we fought for ours.
Oh, and yours, too.*


----------



## IM2

Street Juice said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Geeeeee.....IM2 is starting another racist thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not started any racist threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*July 4th, 1776
> Was not independent day for us."
> 
> Boo hoo, ingrate.
> Yours was January 1, 1863.
> And we fought for ours.
> Oh, and yours, too.*
Click to expand...


Get your history right white boy. Don't bring me that white revisionist bullshit.

We fought for ours from 1619-1965. Whites fought to preserve the union during the civil war. I have nothing to be grateful to whitey for.


----------



## Elton

IM2 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Geeeeee.....IM2 is starting another racist thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not started any racist threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*July 4th, 1776
> Was not independent day for us."
> 
> Boo hoo, ingrate.
> Yours was January 1, 1863.
> And we fought for ours.
> Oh, and yours, too.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your history right white boy. Don't bring me that white revisionist bullshit.
> 
> We fought for ours from 1619-1965. Whites fought to preserve the union during the civil war. I have nothing to be grateful to whitey for.
Click to expand...








I seem to recall that one of the first slavery cases brought before a court in the US was a black man arguing that he owned another black man.  Seems like you have your facts wrong.  Heck, blacks still engage in slavery in Africa to this day.



Oh, calling somebody "white boy" is racist, the last time I checked.


----------



## Intolerant

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Op'er would never go to Africa to live or even visit...
Click to expand...

They would kill him.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids


Wonder what drug he is on? Africa should deport those they deem a menace-simple, isn't it?


----------



## fncceo

Here's an idea ... how about we drop race as a requirement when deciding where one gets to live?


----------



## CWayne

I wonder if the OP knows that Africa is not a country?


----------



## theHawk

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, but only if blacks leave America alone.
> 
> 
> 
> No. We didn't invade and colonize America.
> 
> Besides that is not a call whites get to make. Native Americans are the only ones who can make that call.
Click to expand...


Nope, we get to make that call because we built America as it is today.  The Indians get to stay, they have their reservations. Negroes could stay if they acted normal, but they have shown they cannot assimilate to Western culture.  

Of course we know that you negroes abhor the idea of going back to Africa.  You’d get eaten alive there, by real savages and barbarians.  You just can’t admit you have a better life as an uneducated welfare bottom-feeder in America than you ever would have in Africa.


----------



## Street Juice

fncceo said:


> Here's an idea ... how about we drop race as a requirement when deciding where one gets to live?


That's a great idea. Israel should adopt policy similar to ours and let the Palestinians on the Gaza Strip live and work where they please.


----------



## karpenter

Street Juice said:
			
		

> That's a great idea. Israel should adopt policy similar to ours and let the Palestinians on the Gaza Strip live and work where they please.


Pali's Do Work In Israel
And There Are Plenty Of Arab Israeli Citizens
Living Throughout Israel
What Happened To The Pali Christian Population ??
In 1967 It Was Over 60% Of The Pali Population

So What's Wrong With The Pali's ??
90% Of The Pali's Mandate Is In Jordan
Where They Were Also A Ethnic Majority
They Have Been Stripped Of Citizenship
And Certain Types Of Real Property
Where's The International Movement To Boycott Jordan


----------



## pismoe

thanks for the info in post number 29 but its just my opinion but I wouldn't like 'palis' as 'Israeli' citizens if I was Israeli   Karpenter


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

lol! As if you savages didn't spread it well enough yourselves? I guess they tried to 'spread' it in black populations worldwide then? Groid transmission rates are always the highest, as a group, no matter the nation. 
Muh Dik...nawm sayin?


----------



## Blackrook

IM2, are you a real black person, or just some white racist pretending to be black?


----------



## Blackrook

If whites left Africa alone they would have to go without clean water projects and free medical care that white volunteers do in Africa.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids



He sounds like the founder of Planned Parenthood


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids







Ok.  I will happily pay to ship ten of you back to Africa,  just don't try and come back.

Mind you I have no problem with non racist idjits staying.  Reasonable people,  of any color and creed are always welcome.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blackrook said:


> IM2, are you a real black person, or just some white racist pretending to be black?



Bingo!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Native Americans say we must leave, then we must leave.
> 
> Whites don't get to decide. You immigrated here, this is not your country.
Click to expand...

Using your logic Israel should exterminate all the Muslims after all they were there first. Muslims Immigrated to that area.


----------



## Muhammed

The origins of the


IM2 said:


> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids


The source you cite, the Guardian, was identified as a KGB propaganda outlet several decades ago.

IIRC, the KGB First Chief Directorate originally planted this particular seed of disinformation in a newspaper article in India. Then countless news outlets in Africa cited it as if it was a substantiated fact and it went "viral" in the moonbatosphere of global leftist fake news outlets.

A typical grape koolaid operation known as an "active measure".


"Active measures were clandestine operations designed to further Soviet foreign policy goals and to extend Soviet influence throughout the world. This type of activity had long been employed by the Soviet Union abroad, but it became more widespread and more effective in the late 1960s. Among these covert techniques was disinformation: leaking of false information and rumors to foreign media or planting forgeries in an attempt to deceive the public or the political elite in a given country or countries. The United States was the prime target of disinformation, in particular forgery operations, which were designed to damage foreign and defense policies of the United States in a variety of ways." KGB Active Measures - Russia / Soviet Intelligence Agencies


Us scientists know why blacks, fags, and particularly black fags, have a very high risk of acquiring the HIV virus. It is not because of the white devils or covert CIA biological weapons targeting black people.


----------



## keepitreal

Let whites take care of whites
Africans take care of Africans 
And Hispanic/Latinos take care of same

Sounds good to me


----------



## Meathead

China is clearly looking to depopulate the sub-Sahara through various means including immigration to Europe and America and no-doubt some new diseases thereby creating a vacuum which their burgeoning population can emigrate to.

They, as many others, see Sub-Saharans as child-like and incapable of administering themselves. It is a gradual plan and the first few steps have already been taken.By the end of the century, it will be done.

It makes sense on many levels.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a story from the Guardian. Blacks have said this for years. I think it's time whites left Africa alone.
> 
> *"We were involved in Mozambique spreading the AIDS virus through medical conditions... to eradicate black people”.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids*
> New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV
> *Emma Graham-Harrison*, Andreas Rocksen and Mads Brügger
> Sun 27 Jan 2019
> _Andreas Rocksen co-produced and Mads Brügger directed Cold Case Hammarskjöld. It was supported by DocSoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Maxwell, ‘commodore’ of mercenary group the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR).
> _
> A South Africa-based mercenary group has been accused by one of its former members of trying to intentionally spread Aids in southern Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> The claims are made by Alexander Jones in a documentary that premieres this weekend at the Sundance film festival. He says he spent years as an intelligence officer with the South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), three decades ago, when it was masterminding coups and other violence across Africa.
> 
> The film also explores the unexplained murder of a young SAIMR recruit in 1990, whose family believe was killed because of her work on an Aids-related project run by the group in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> And it also claims the group’s then leader had a racist, apocalyptic obsession with HIV/Aids. Keith Maxwell wrote about a plague he hoped would decimate black populations, cement white rule, and bring back conservative religious mores, according to papers collected by the film-makers.
> 
> Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in poor, mostly black areas around Johannesburg while claiming to be a doctor. That gave him the opportunity for sinister experimentation, Jones says in the film, _Cold Case Hammarskjöld_. The film-makers were investigating SAIMR because it claimed responsibility for the mysterious 1961 plane crash that killed Dag Hammarskjöld, then UN secretary general.
> 
> “What easier way to get a guinea pig than [when] you live in an apartheid system?” Jones says in the film. “Black people have got no rights, they need medical treatment. There’s a white ‘philanthropist’ coming in and saying, ‘You know, I’ll open up these clinics and I’ll treat you.’ And meantime [he is] actually the wolf in sheep’s clothing.”
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign reads ‘Dokotela Maxwell’ on the side of the former post office in Putfontein.
> _
> A sign advertising “Dokotela [doctor] Maxwell” still hangs from the side of an office in Putfontein where locals remember a respected man with a virtual monopoly on the area’s healthcare. He offered strange treatments. including putting patients through “tubes”, which he said allowed him to see inside their bodies. He also gave “false injections”, said Ibrahim Karolia, who ran a shop across the road.
> 
> Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  I will happily pay to ship ten of you back to Africa,  just don't try and come back.
> 
> Mind you I have no problem with non racist idjits staying.  Reasonable people,  of any color and creed are always welcome.
Click to expand...


You are a racist. So no one cares what you want. I was born here. That means I have the first amendment right to say the things I am as long as they are true. I support my words with facts that prove them. We have this right as Americans. What you say and believe is untrue, so it will be opposed. So if you don't like that, buy yourself a ticket back to Europe.

Once again we see another example of white fragility.









​


----------



## IM2

keepitreal said:


> Let whites take care of whites
> Africans take care of Africans
> And Hispanic/Latinos take care of same
> 
> Sounds good to me


There goes the result of an affirmative action education, from a person whi is the demographic of the people who have benefited from the policy most.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> China is clearly looking to depopulate the sub-Sahara through various means including immigration to Europe and America and no-doubt some new diseases thereby creating a vacuum which their burgeoning population can emigrate to.
> 
> They, as many others, see Sub-Saharans as child-like and incapable of administering themselves. It is a gradual plan and the first few steps have already been taken.By the end of the century, it will be done.
> 
> It makes sense on many levels.


According to Africans that's not the case. And china does business above the Sahara. But you live in a shithole eastern European socialist government. Enjoy your handouts.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is clearly looking to depopulate the sub-Sahara through various means including immigration to Europe and America and no-doubt some new diseases thereby creating a vacuum which their burgeoning population can emigrate to.
> 
> They, as many others, see Sub-Saharans as child-like and incapable of administering themselves. It is a gradual plan and the first few steps have already been taken.By the end of the century, it will be done.
> 
> It makes sense on many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Africans that's not the case. And china does business above the Sahara. But you live in a shithole eastern European socialist government. Enjoy your handouts.
Click to expand...

I don't live in a shithole. Very few Mexicans, blacks or Muslims but a sprinkling of Gypsies, here so little crime and no terrorism, plus really good looking women! Not to mention a beautiful city where the only people to get handouts are Gypsies, kinda the blacks of these parts but only 2% of the country.


----------



## IM2

Blackrook said:


> If whites left Africa alone they would have to go without clean water projects and free medical care that white volunteers do in Africa.


In rural Africa maybe. But you can say the same thing for rural America.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is clearly looking to depopulate the sub-Sahara through various means including immigration to Europe and America and no-doubt some new diseases thereby creating a vacuum which their burgeoning population can emigrate to.
> 
> They, as many others, see Sub-Saharans as child-like and incapable of administering themselves. It is a gradual plan and the first few steps have already been taken.By the end of the century, it will be done.
> 
> It makes sense on many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Africans that's not the case. And china does business above the Sahara. But you live in a shithole eastern European socialist government. Enjoy your handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in a shithole. Very few Mexicans, blacks or Muslims but a sprinkling of Gypsies, here so little crime and no terrorism, plus really good looking women! Not to mention a beautiful city where the only people to get handouts are Gypsies, kinda the blacks of these parts but only 2% of the country.
Click to expand...

You live in a white shithole country.


----------



## IM2

Blackrook said:


> IM2, are you a real black person, or just some white racist pretending to be black?


I am as real and black as they come.

What a stupid question. Do you honestly believe blacks think like you do, or even agree with what you believe?

The psychosis is strong in you.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

IM2 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Native Americans say we must leave, then we must leave.
> 
> Whites don't get to decide. You immigrated here, this is not your country.
Click to expand...


Wow dude. You have to stop living in the past. It’s true that native Americans may have gotten a raw deal here, but it’s nothing new or unprecedented. Throughout history might has made right. I think that might be one of the reasons you are so miserably unhappy, you can’t accept reality.


----------



## IM2

*Honest Accounts? The true story of Africa's billion dollar losses*


----------



## IM2

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. We'll bring all the whites from there, here, and you take all the blacks from here, there.
> 
> Then we pull up the drawbridge and finish the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Native Americans say we must leave, then we must leave.
> 
> Whites don't get to decide. You immigrated here, this is not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow dude. You have to stop living in the past. It’s true that native Americans may have gotten a raw deal here, but it’s nothing new or unprecedented. Throughout history might has made right. I think that might be one of the reasons you are so miserably unhappy, you can’t accept reality.
Click to expand...

I'm living very much in these times and you know it. So drop the dumb shit. Might has not ever made right. That is the reality you can't face. Whites like you talk like infants. For if might is turned on you, you won't be so willing to accept the outcome.


----------

